
Ask HN: How difficult (or possible) is it to get into low level development? - jamesmp98
I currently work doing the typical line of business web app development and I&#x27;m so disallusioned with it. Web development (and really business app development period) just bores me and I feel like I&#x27;m just doing different variations of the same thing.<p>I&#x27;ve always been interested, as a hobby in doing more low level type stuff. Think OS development, device driver development, firmware etc., but I don&#x27;t think there&#x27;s really any market demand for those type developers anymore and I imagine it would be extremely competitive (especially as I have no formal education)<p>Is there any real way to break into this field? I&#x27;d be willing to go back to school and such, I just doubt the existence of such jobs
======
rootshelled
[https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs216/guides/x86.html](https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs216/guides/x86.html)

[https://wiki.osdev.org/Expanded_Main_Page](https://wiki.osdev.org/Expanded_Main_Page)

There, all for free on the web no need to go back to school.

As for the type of work; most of it is writing the 1000th driver, making sure
some mainframe doesn't keel over on a new version.

Also even the lower level stuff often escape to higher level languages after
initial setup.

You'd still be writing code to make the hardware do stuff, just more work to
achieve the same. So it might not be that exciting after a while.

~~~
jamesmp98
> There, all for free on the web no need to go back to school.

Oh, I don't doubt that self teaching is an option, I've just imagined this
particular subfield would place more weight on a degree given that it probably
requires more actual CS knowledge

> You'd still be writing code to make the hardware do stuff, just more work to
> achieve the same. So it might not be that exciting after a while.

Unfortunately I fear you may be right on this. It's a shame I lose interest in
my hobbies as soon as I start doing them as work

------
tjr
If you'd be okay with low-level development on platforms other than typical
desktop computers, there's a lot to do in aerospace-related fields. In my
observation, you would probably be expected to have a bachelor's degree in
some related subject (CS, math, physics, electrical engineering, etc.), but
for an entry-level job they wouldn't expect actual low-level experience. Good
knowledge of C or C++ in general would help.

